# US authorities tighten clampdown on skilled foreign worker visa fraud



## MARABA5

Finally some action.. President Trump for all his faults has done right here.. Finally, a President who is actually pro-worker instead of fake Obama who did everything to undermine the American worker, especially the middle class. For all his sweet talk, Obama expanded the H-1B to more "non-profit" and universities, expanded the H-4 through separate EAD, added to the F-1 OPT all of which have decimated the American worker and created massive age discrimination. Look at companies like Cisco which essentially cheated the system wholeheartedly while the Obama administration looked the other way. Trump has put the screws on these rich tech cheats. Thanks, President Trump!!! Enough of this nonsense Russia investigation The H-1B jobs are well-paying jobs that Americans need. Stop all the fake stuff like STEM crisis - bs from both parties which enjoy money from the rich tech.


----------

